# What is Everyone's Stance Angles?



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry if this was done before, but I didn't find it through search (so don't slap me Munky). I'm just curious about what angles everyone rides at.

I'm 5'10 180lbs

My angles are +18/-12

Used to be +15/-15 and I am going to try out +21/-12 this year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

I know its odd, but I go 0 in the back and +12 up front. Works for me.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

davis said:


> I know its odd, but I go 0 in the back and +12 up front. Works for me.


Actually, the most common stance is +15/0 so you aren't far off. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I tend to go with a +21 -15


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

15/-15 23"


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

Mines at -12, +15. Always a good thing to mess w/ binding angles to find out what works for you


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

ChubbyGuy said:


> Mines at -12, +15. Always a good thing to mess w/ binding angles to find out what works for you


same just so comfortable


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

+18/-18

alasdair


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

+15/-15

10char


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

18/-18 22.5'


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, 18/18. Extra ducked. Quack quack.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

18/-12 is how I've had it for a few years now and like it a lot


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I am +15/-15 Although i might play around with that a bit more this year.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

maf05r6 said:


> I am +15/-15 Although i might play around with that a bit more this year.


I love the +15/-15, but I wanted to explore. +18/-12 didn't really affect my switch at all. Just had to turn my head ever so slightly more. But then again, I'm no expert with switch :laugh:


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

I ride +15/-18 because of knee surgery, makes it look like I'm riding switch all day


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

+15/-15
10char


----------



## Halborr (Oct 5, 2009)

12/12

How do you measure stance width, anyway? Very inside of binding to Very inside of binding or between inserts?


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

Leo said:


> Wow, 18/18. Extra ducked. Quack quack.


Was 21/21 before. But I felt too much like a duck , so i put it on 18/18 I think that i like 18/18 coz im squatting in gym with feet in about that angle.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

right now i'm going 18/18 ducked as wide as the board can go. it sucks, but my board is not wide enough for me...


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

Halborr said:


> 12/12
> 
> How do you measure stance width, anyway? Very inside of binding to Very inside of binding or between inserts?


between inserts , centre of disc


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

i'm 15/-9
my width is 22 inches...
yeah, you measure width from the center of the discs on your bindings.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

+13/-13
20"


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

58/57 Alpine, 39/36 Softie (roughly)


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> 15/-15 23"


Same here.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Usually +15/-9. Width varies depending on the board/bindings I'm running.


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

+12/-9. I tried +12/-12 but my old knees couldn't handle it.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

I am going to try 15/-15 this year


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

18/-5 & 22 inches regular


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

goofy
-18 / +18
23.5" stance


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

<-- +15/-15


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Super common but

15+/15- for normal riding.
<=====9 and 0 for pow riding. (set back also)

Stance is 28 inches for normal
and is 25 inches beause of setback for pow pow powder


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

AAA said:


> 58/57 Alpine, 39/36 Softie (roughly)


Alpine stance. Rock on. Better edge control no?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

15/5 

140lbs 6'0


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

15/-15

10char


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

I really don't know/ Can't remember.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

+12/-7 23"
Going for narrower stance this season.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

23.5" +12/-12


----------



## Halborr (Oct 5, 2009)

zakk said:


> *23.5"* +12/-12


You must be incredibly gangster.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

was 21-19, went down to 18-15 for the beginning of the season. I need to try that duckie stuff...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

pawlo said:


> was 21-19, went down to 18-15 for the beginning of the season. I need to try that duckie stuff...


You are ducked as long as you have one + and one -. You're going to try mirrored duck perhaps? Like a +15/-15


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I know...no I always kept both angles positive, my bro visited, he rides hard boards in Europe, and set me up like 25-25...but was hella tiring on your knees.
I rarely get into the park..and dukie is mostly for that...right?


----------



## noimdavid (Mar 19, 2009)

-15/+15 for me. I keep it simple.


----------



## powispow (Oct 22, 2009)

noimdavid said:


> -15/+15 for me. I keep it simple.


16/16 is what i like


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

i think 12/-9 for me


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

+16/-16 Works greatt!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

+15/-15 for my jibstick.

+15/-6 on my big mountain board.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

+15/-15 22"


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

+18/-12...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

+15/-15...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

+15/-12

had my first day on the mountain with a duck stance.
loved it. i felt so much better jibbing. and riding switch is getting easier for me


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I got to try out my +21/-9 the other day. Needless to say, I went back to my +18/-12. Looks like I found my perma-angles


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

15/-15. Have tried less angle, more angle, non-symmetrical angles and found that I like my feet to be standard duck with a 3 degree cant in my footbeds


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

-15/6. I rode -18/6 for a long time as well but trying out 15 this year. Trying out a 20" width this year also I had it wider for a LONG time and it just hurt my knee's? Not sure if thats from the angle or the width though. I got a damn burton board & I hate them for not having any like inbetween settings for width its like either narrow, WIDE or super WIDE


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

+18/+9
Better toeside edge control I find.


----------

